# VInce rumors....again....No, please, no....



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> August 24
> 
> "If his wife gains custody of their 1-year-old daughter and moves back to Orlando or her own hometown in South Carolina, Carter could be motivated to sign with the Magic or Charlotte Bobcats just to stay close, as both teams have substantial cap room to sign him."
> 
> --_Newark Star-Ledger_



Nets may lose Carter


ICK. If Vince Carter's play were anywhere near as good as his hype and his rumors, he'd be the NBA's GOAT...and we know that ain't happening. This has to just be more BS. Has to be.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Vince doesn't fit with the Bobcats [Adam Morrison doesn't fit, either]; however, he is a big media draw and Robert Johnson is the type of owner would would like to have such a marquee player on his team. I don't know about MJ's relations with Vince, but I would assume that they would have a good relationship. He went to UNC and he may like the Carolina area.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I think Vince would be great in Orlando just as long as he understood his role of being simply a scorer. Orlando wouldn't need him to attempt to be a leader or be the #1 option. In Charlotte, I think he and Morrison would get in the way of each other; however, as Premier already said, Bob Johnson would do it for no other reason, but to have a marquee name.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Then what's the object: A team that fits together well and wins, or a couple of marquee names to put butts in the seats? Johnson I can imagine just going for the tickets sold, but surely Jordan still has enough competitive spirit to want to win--and VC isn't going to greatly contribute to a winning season, not in Charlotte.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Vince does seem headed to Orlando or Charlotte. I'd prefer for him not to come to Orlando personally. I do think the UNC-May-Felton-Jordan-Vince-NC connection could bring Vince there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I doubt he goes to Charlotte or Orlando. For one none of those teams can offer him as much as the Nets can. Its not as if the problems with his wife just sprang up overnight, so he should have been prepared for this before hand. Last I checked, things arent too rosy between him and MJ. Lots of subtle stuff between those two. On the other hand, the last incident between the two was Vince offering up his allstar spot to MJ.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I doubt he goes to Charlotte or Orlando. For one none of those teams can offer him as much as the Nets can.


The money is more of a bonus than the motivating factor. While the Nets can offer more, they'd be stupid to do so and therefore won't


> Its not as if the problems with his wife just sprang up overnight, so he should have been prepared for this before hand.


No matter how hard you try you really can't prepare for something like this. The thing that makes this scenario difficult to read is the age of the daughter and how that emphasizes things.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hopfully Orlando not having a state tax or the Nets offering more money will keep him away from here.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think that Charlotte will commit that sort of money to Carter since it's not going to make them a contender.At the same time I really wonder if the Nets front office won't look at their chances of contending and make the same decision.Kidd is the real key to that team and his days are numbered.If they sign Carter to a long term deal that won't make them a contender either,it'll just commit them to paying him a huge percentage of the salary cap to Carter and make it very difficult for them to add pieces.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Aw, thank you for the reassurance, everybody! :laugh: For all these reasons and the big one--Vince Carter is a slimeball--I'm going to bet he doesn't end up with the Bobcats.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Diable said:


> I don't think that Charlotte will commit that sort of money to Carter since it's not going to make them a contender.At the same time I really wonder if the Nets front office won't look at their chances of contending and make the same decision.Kidd is the real key to that team and his days are numbered.If they sign Carter to a long term deal that won't make them a contender either,it'll just commit them to paying him a huge percentage of the salary cap to Carter and make it very difficult for them to add pieces.


Don't forget, VC's history when his team isn't doing so well. I personally believe the NETS will hold on to him, as he still has value from the perspective of the fans, as he brings excitement.


----------

